# Happy Birthday Salma Hayek 30X



## Akrueger100 (2 Sep. 2016)

Happy Birthday Salma Hayek

02-09-1966 50

*Salma Valgarma Hayek Jiménez-Pinault ist eine mexikanisch-US-amerikanische Schauspielerin.
Geboren: 2. September 1966 Coatzacoalcos, Mexiko
Größe: 1,57 m*​


----------



## Sethos I (2 Sep. 2016)

Herrlich anzusehen...danke


----------



## JackAubrey75 (2 Sep. 2016)

Sehr schöne und natürliche Frau!!!!!


----------



## schiwi51 (2 Sep. 2016)

:thx: für die rassige Salma


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2016)

glueck09 an Salma


----------



## Rolli (2 Sep. 2016)

:thx: dir für die schöne Salma


----------



## redbeard (2 Sep. 2016)

Ein halbes Jahrhundert und der laufende Meter ist immer noch verdammt heiß! 

:thx: für den schönen Geburtstagsmix von Salma!


----------



## Padderson (2 Sep. 2016)

157cm geballter Sexappeal:WOW:
Alles Gute Salma:thumbup:


----------



## chip1 (2 Sep. 2016)

Happy Birthday, Salma!!!

Sie wird echt mit jeden Jahr schöner. Wundervolle Frau.


----------



## frank63 (3 Sep. 2016)

Unglaublich das sie schon 50 geworden ist. Sie ist immer noch sowas von sexy!!!


----------



## heater63 (7 März 2017)

thanks for the lovely Salma


----------



## eh1 (1 Nov. 2017)

bei diesem balkon wird einem schwindelig


----------

